# Is the Chevy 5 yr/ 100,000 warranty transferable



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes the 5/100 is transferable. Dont buy the B to B, its not worth it!


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

how many miles are one it...the original 3 year 36000 mile might still be good...the 5/100k is powertrain only. the 3/36 is truely bumper to bumper.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Storm24 said:


> Is the Chevy 5 yr/ 100,000 warranty transferable ? I just bought a 2011 Cruze ECO used from a dealer, it was a previous 1 owner.
> 
> Just curious on warranty. They are offering a $1844 for 3 yr / 36,000 bumper to bumper warranty. But I think that is too high for it.


Welcome to Cruze Talk, Storm24. Congrats on your recent purchase of a 2011 Cruze ECO! Warranties are transferred with the vehicle. Therefore your Powertrain warranty is still valid if you are within the warranty parameters. We are here to assist, so if additional questions arise, please contact us via private message so we can help.

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

DO NOT buy the the bumper to bumper warranty!!!

That is for cosmetic stuff. You will not every make that up it is a money grab!

Best thing about Chevy IS the 5/100K transferable warranty. An extended powertrain warranty would be worth it but cosmetic heck no!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd read the fine print on the B2B warranty. If it covers the electronics it might be worth it. The electronics are not covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Depends on your mileage and condition. If very low miles and looks well taken care of, don't. If high miles or rental/sign of abuse it might be worth it but try to get it for half of that. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

this is the warranty i got....doesnt seem to be junk to me...

General Motors Protection Plan - Major Guard


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

Evofire said:


> this is the warranty i got....doesnt seem to be junk to me...
> 
> General Motors Protection Plan - Major Guard


I got the same here diffidently not junk to me either


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure which extended one I have, I know when I go in for service it says GMPP 76K or something like that on the bottom. I would have to look at the paperwork when I get back home from work. All service reciepts are removed from the car and filed away. 

My OnStar account says this

*36,000 MILES 
3-Year Bumper to Bumper Limited Warranty* *
*Mileage Expiration*:*

*36,014*



*Date of Expiration*:*

*06/07/2016*













*100,000 MILES 
5-Year Powertrain Limited Warranty* *

*Mileage Expiration*:*

*100,014*



*Date of Expiration*:*

*06/07/2018*












*100,000 MILES 
6-Year Corrosion Limited Warranty* *

*Mileage Expiration*:*

*100,014*



*Date of Expiration*:*

*06/07/2019*












*80,000 MILES 
8-Year Emission Select Component Ltd Wty* *

*Mileage Expiration*:*

*80,014*



*Date of Expiration*:*

*06/07/2021*


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Here is what mine says..

_Powertrain: Start date 6/6/2013 end date: 6/6/2018 100.019 MI_
_Bumper to Bumper: Start date 6/6//2013 end date: 6/6/2016 36,019 MI_
_Corrosion Limited Warranty start date 6/6/2013 end date 6/6/2019 100,019 MI_
_Emission Select Component Wty Start date 6/6/2013 end date 6/6/2021 80,019 MI_

_Major Guard has been associated with your VIN on our system. You have a deductible amount of $100.00, the expiration date is 10/8/2019, and your expiration odometer is 74,018 miles. _


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Storm24,

If you can send me the VIN I can tell you exactly how much warranty is left on your vehicle. Just send it to me by private message. As Laure saidf, with GM vhicles the warranty transfers with the buyer. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

